# Speicher-Problem bei WebApp unter Tomcat, Struts, Hibernate



## web_basti (1. Apr 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe ein dickes Speicher-Problem beim Betrieb meiner Web-Application.
Es handelt sich um eine Web-Anwendung mit Struts und Hibernate für mySQL-DB-Anbindung, die auf einem Tomcat-Server läuft.

Selbst wenn die Anwendung im Leerlauf läuft, also nicht aufgerufen wird, erhöht sich der Gesamtspeicher permanent. Dies führt früher oder später zu einem Ausfall. Auch Garbage Collections bringen nur vorübergehenden Erfolg, danach beginnt die Speichererhöhung erneut, von einem höheren Level.

Ich hab die Anwendung mehrfach überprüft, ich  denke, dass sich darin keine eigenen memory leaks verbergen. Möglicherweise hat es etwas mit der DB-Verbindung oder mit dem Pool (C3P0) zu tun, was sonst soll da im Hintergrund ablaufen und Speicher benötigen? Hier mal meine Versionsdaten.

Java 1.5.0_08
Tomcat 5.5.18
Hibernate 3.2.5.ga
C3P0 0.9.1.2
mysql-connector 5.0.4
Commons-Logging 1.0.4
LOG4J 1.2.11
Struts 1.2.9

Kennt sich jemand mit diesem Problem aus bzw. gibt es bei den genannten Libs irgendwelche bekannten Memory Probleme? Welches Vorgehen und welche Programme sind für die Problemsuche hilfreich?

Über Antworten freue ich mich natürlich sehr.
Viele Grüße

Basti


----------



## Guest (9. Apr 2008)

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass du bei deinen Datenbankabfragen vergisst die Verbindung zur Datenbank wieder zu trennen?


----------



## freez (10. Apr 2008)

vielleicht hast du ne schleife in irgendeinem servlet oder einer Bean, wo ständig neue Objekte erstellt werden?


----------



## maki (11. Apr 2008)

Ist es jetzt schon Zeit, danach zu fragen was der Profiler dazu sagt? 

Lambda Probe kann helfen denn Speicher der einzelnen Sessions zu ermitteln falls das Problem in den JSPs/Servlets ist.


----------

